# Νομικό πρόσωπο ή φυσικό πρόσωπο ο χιμπατζής;



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2015)

Στην είδηση για τους Ηρακλή και Λέοντα, τους δύο χιμπατζήδες του Στόνι Μπρουκ, βλέπω παντού να αναφέρεται πως εξετάζεται απ' το δικαστήριο αν είναι «legal persons». Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι εδώ μιλάμε για τη συνήθη απόδοση αυτού του όρου, δηλαδή τις διάφορες μορφές οντοτήτων που εμείς αποκαλούμε «νομικά πρόσωπα»; Ή μήπως οι Αμερικανοί δημοσιογράφοι εννοούν κάτι σε «legally natural person»; Για πείτε, όσοι τα πάτε καλά με τα writ of habeas corpus.
http://news.sciencemag.org/plants-animals/2015/04/judge-s-ruling-grants-legal-right-research-chimps
http://qz.com/388067/two-chimpanzees-have-been-officially-recognized-as-legal-persons/
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/ny-judge-consider-claims-chimpanzees-are-legal-persons-n345901


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2015)

Η έννοια της legal personhood στις ΗΠΑ, τουλάχιστον, δεν καλύπτει μόνο τις εταιρείες. Για παράδειγμα, συζήτηση γίνεται για το αν έχουν legal personhood τα έμβρυα στο πλαίσιο της προσπάθειας για τη ρύθμιση ή τον περιορισμό των εκτρώσεων (δες εδώ, ας πούμε). Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο, γίνεται προσπάθεια από τους προασπιστές των δικαιωμάτων των ζώων ώστε να θεωρηθεί πως, τα πρωτεύοντα τουλάχιστον, θεωρούνται πρόσωπα σύμφωνα με το νόμο.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, από όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον, στην Ελλάδα «νομικό πρόσωπο» σημαίνει μόνο τις εταιρείες, ενώ στις ΗΠΑ και σε άλλες χώρες του κοινοδικαίου ο όρος legal person έχει και την έννοια του «προσώπου που θεωρείται ως τέτοιο σύμφωνα με το νόμο» και που έχει, δηλαδή, δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις. 

Η αντιστοιχία, δηλαδή, δεν είναι 1:1.


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2015)

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό πράγματι. Έγινε μια συζήτηση σε έναν φιλικό τοίχο στο Φέισμπουκ, απ' όπου ξεσηκώνω μια τοποθέτηση:

Για μεταφραστικό λάθος πρόκειται, όπως συμβαίνει σχεδόν πάντα όταν δεν γίνεται μετάφραση αλλά κατά λέξη απόδοση. Το legal person στα αγγλικά είναι πολυδιάστατη λέξη και εμπεριέχει και δύο έννοιες διαφορετικές ή μάλλον συμπληρωματικές στα ελληνικά. Στη γλώσσα μας το νομικό πρόσωπο είναι υποκείμενο δικαίου αλλά κάθε υποκείμενο δικαίου δεν είναι νομικό πρόσωπο. 

Δηλαδή έπρεπε να αποδοθεί υποκείμενο δικαίου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2015)

Άρα εμείς στα ελληνικά θα αποδώσουμε «νομικό πρόσωπο» το _legal person_ όταν όντως πρόκειται για νομικό πρόσωπο στα καθ' ημάς, ενώ στις άλλες περιπτώσεις «κατά νόμον πρόσωπο» — ε, τι λες;

ΥΓ Στο ενδιάμεσο με κάλυψε ο sarant — «υποκείμενο δικαίου», λοιπόν. :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2015)

Ναι, πολύ καλό, εγώ δεν είχα πρόταση πέρα από την περίφραση :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Ενδιαφέρον δισέλιδο για legal person, subject of law, legal fiction, natural person, corporate entity και άλλα τέτοια:

https://books.google.gr/books?id=L7UOyPGYBkwC&pg=PA10#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

Επίσης στις ΗΠΑ: Μία εμπορική εταιρία μπορεί να έχει θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις· σχετ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burwell_v._Hobby_Lobby_Stores,_Inc.


----------

